# How's fishing on the Mobile Bay public reefs???



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Planning on fishing the mobile bay public reefs (zundels, battles wharf, klondike, fish river reef ect.) sometime soon, just wanted to see if anyone has fished them recentely and how they did. Thanks alot for the info!!!!!


----------

